# Stopping Tivo reverting to live TV



## alan_m_2004 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello,

I leave Tivo on the now playing list whilst making telephone calls and find it annoying when it reverts to live TV after x minutes as it leads to frantically trying to find the mute button on the remote.

I've tried both the hackman bufferhack and the original TCTimeout.tcl to set this to 0 minutes (ie never revert) but both display the error,

A TIMEOUT SETTING OF 0 seconds WILL DISABLE REVERTING TO LiveTV

This can be reset by re-running the script, and choosing
another frequency or timeout

Enter the number of seconds:
no such object:
while executing
"dbobj $item get String"
("uplevel" body line 6)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set swsys [db $db open /SwSystem/ACTIVE]
set grplist [dbobj $swsys get ResourceGroup]
set grp [findid $db $grplist $grpid]
..."
(file "./TCTimeout7.tcl" line 134)

Is this possible to do on a series one tivo ? (I realise I can pause a program and all will be well I just forget to do that sometimes)

Thanks in advance,

Alan.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Erm... just mute the sound?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

alan_m_2004 said:


> I've tried both the hackman bufferhack and the original TCTimeout.tcl to set this to 0 minutes (ie never revert) but both display the error,


In Resource Editor under Constants it let me set a value of 20000 which is nearly 6 hours. Are any of your phone calls ever that long?


----------



## alan_m_2004 (Jan 6, 2005)

Updating in the resource editor looks like it worked


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

alan_m_2004 said:


> Updating in the resource editor looks like it worked


You mean a setting of 0 keeps you on Now Playing forever then? Never tried it myself as I would be worried about screen burn from the static image.


----------



## alan_m_2004 (Jan 6, 2005)

That's exactly what I did and it seems to have worked (hasn't flipped back yet  ).


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

It never moves from a paused recording though. 

I've paused one once and found it still paused several hours later - I`d expected it to have auto-returned to live tv, but it doesn't.


----------



## randyharris (Nov 23, 2007)

I have different reasons than the original poster asking for help with how a Tivo reverts to Live TV on it's own. But nonetheless this behaviour drives me nuts and I'd prefer to have it not do this.

I've got a TivoHD, any easy way to change the way my Tivo reverts to Live Tv?

Thanks much!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi randyharris welcome to tivocommunity.com - your search turned up a thread in the UK Tivo section. We only have series 1 here so you will need to post in a US section to find an answer for TivoHD, sorry we can't help you more.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

mikerr said:


> It never moves from a paused recording though.
> 
> I've paused one once and found it still paused several hours later - I`d expected it to have auto-returned to live tv, but it doesn't.


Worried about that burning your plasma, I use the screensaver hack that blanks the output after a X ammount of time if paused. Have a search if interested, works for me. It also flashes the green LED when in this mode so you know what is going on.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> You mean a setting of 0 keeps you on Now Playing forever then? Never tried it myself as I would be worried about screen burn from the static image.


Thought you had a CRT?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Thought you had a CRT?


Yes I do. They also suffer from screen burn if left on the same image indefinitely.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Yes I do. They also suffer from screen burn if left on the same image indefinitely.


But they have to be on the same image for many months to even start to burn in.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

6022tivo said:


> But they have to be on the same image for many months to even start to burn in.


Yet another respect in which they are superior to trendy flat screen tvs it appears.

How long does it take for screen burn to be a problem on a plasma or LCD television then?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

A very long time with a modern screen at normal brightness. It's really not an issue anymore unless you're using a plasma for something like an airport departures board.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> How long does it take for screen burn to be a problem on a plasma or LCD television then?


Weeks, maybe months. Modern LCD's and Plasma's take a age to get any burn, and it is normally temporary.


----------

